# CRTC ruling on UBB



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

On Jan 25th CRTC ruled for allowing Bell and Rogers to use Usage Based Billing charging up to $2 per 1GB over 25GB usage. For DSL it comes into effect on March 1st, on cable - July 1st. Count for yourself how much it is going to cost you.
Read the details here: http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Canada-Sees-Usage-Billing-Broadband-Backlash-112437

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

this sucks big time. The CRTC basically sold the consumers out to bell and whatnot.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

This is what happens when you have a freaking oligarchy on the network. You know, I wouldn't mind the usage based billing if they REDUCED THE COST FOR LIGHT USERS! 60 GB for 50$ a month is just a ripoff!

This is greed at its finest, and the CRTC is in cahoots with the fat cats.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Hopefully this can or will be appealed. Pretty disgraceful move, and questionable when so many people that make up CRTC are retired telecomm execs.. I agree pay per use isn't a bad theory but the prices we're seeing are hard to justify.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

They need to upgrade their infrastructure. Other countries in Europe do not have issues like we have for internet services. they hardly cost as much and are far superior in speed. I would so join in an urge for an appeal. CRTC is hardly impartial and as grego said, Made up with people who have interest in bell and whatnot. Conflict of interests. Go to hell Bell.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

solarz said:


> This is what happens when you have a freaking oligarchy on the network. You know, I wouldn't mind the usage based billing if they REDUCED THE COST FOR LIGHT USERS! 60 GB for 50$ a month is just a ripoff!
> 
> This is greed at its finest, and the CRTC is in cahoots with the fat cats.




Rogers...

75GB @ $45.29 per month for me


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Rogers...
> 
> 75GB @ $45.29 per month for me


Dunno how you get that price, these are their internet plans:

Then you add the modem rental and HST...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

solarz said:


> Dunno how you get that price, these are their internet plans:
> 
> Then you add the modem rental and HST...


Ummmm, I got the TV, Internet, and Telephone combo plan


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

They are going to screw up last month I bought 2 movies at 20.00 bucks each from apple then I went over my usage and had to pay another 10.00 bucks on my bill forget it I will not be downloading anything anymore. What about all the people that play online games and such. This sucks.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Time to have a 'pringles' celebration party over over the price hikes. Hey the guys out in Egypt rocked the cans out to keep the airwaves intel alive.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> They need to upgrade their infrastructure. Other countries in Europe do not have issues like we have for internet services. they hardly cost as much and are far superior in speed.


If you mean upgrade to more remote areas ok. However a lot of the infrastructure for the existing services are established and paid for. It's very profitable with relatively minimal ongoing costs, more so than cable, phone etc.

In other words we're already being gouged.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Greg_o said:


> If you mean upgrade to more remote areas ok. However a lot of the infrastructure for the existing services are established and paid for. It's very profitable with relatively minimal ongoing costs, more so than cable, phone etc.
> 
> In other words we're already being gouged.


They are all pushing it...

TTC, Tax, Heat, Water, ... and now it's Internet too...

Nothing is going to change, unless we can act like what happen in Cairo, Egypt



pat3612 said:


> What about all the people that play online games and such. This sucks.


Going have to quit my online games too!

It will somewhat affect the computer industry...

Some people will stop buying high end video cards, cpu and etc because they will have no use for it!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

You could make a ~2km directional 'wok-fi' antenna with a chinese wok oil skimmer and find the open wifi around the area. I'm not sure if it's possible to cluster up various signals for faster speeds (think the 'shotgun' modem of the 90's piggy back style using 2 lines to merge as 1). It's been a while since I've been to any computer security meets but I'm sure the guys at DEFCON would have a solution in a weekends time.


----------



## CRA2009 (Feb 11, 2010)

Please sign this petition http://openmedia.ca/meter Conservatives lost my vote


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

CRA2009 said:


> Please sign this petition http://openmedia.ca/meter Conservatives lost my vote
> http://openmedia.ca/meter




Signed.

Strange, why do they CC the green party instead of the NDP?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

signed as well. I just switched to TekSavvy cause Rogers will probably drop Lite to 15G/mth soon. Was 60G when I originally signed up.


----------



## CRA2009 (Feb 11, 2010)

spread the word folks about the petition, hopefully some ignorant a** from the govt or CRTC will wake up, or else we will always be a cash cow to them


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> signed as well. I just switched to TekSavvy cause Rogers will probably drop Lite to 15G/mth soon. Was 60G when I originally signed up.


You do know that Teksavvy is dropping their 200G monthly cap to 25G, right?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I can't believe they allowed this to pass...so that's the end of ISPs....so sad...I guess it's still better than no internet like Egypt.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

solarz said:


> You do know that Teksavvy is dropping their 200G monthly cap to 25G, right?


and Rogers already has theirs down to 15G for new and will eventually do the same for present subscribers. So can't really "win" either way....but 25 is better than 15 at the same $.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I think they are going to reverse the ruling! 

http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/cbc-article.aspx?cp-documentid=27525691


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Assuming this absurd, self-serving ruling is reversed (and I sincerely hope for ALL our sakes it is), then I'll be dropping my exsiting Rogers connection in a heartbeat, and in favour of service from these guys instead:

http://acanac.ca/DSL.html

$25/month & unlimited bandwidth traffic (at this precise moment in time at least, and ONLY if the CRTC ruling IS reversed)

The only "challenges" being:

1) You must supply your own DSL modem (no big deal - they're c.$40)
2) To qualify for the discounted rate of $25/month, the coming year's service must be paid in advance and in full


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Even if they don't reverse the UBB, it maybe better to switch. For an extra 10, Acanac will increase your limit by 100gb. So the price for first year will be 35 for 125gb/month.

http://www.acanac.com/Dear Acanac Customer.pdf

Teksavvy is also having something like this as well.

Both companies have or will be coming out with Cable internet options as well.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey folks, like all of you I'm extremely disappointed and frustrated by the CRTC selling out everyday Canadians out to the fat asses at the Telecoms. I honestly I think this whole thing is as shady as dick cheney/ halliburton's ties to the Iraq war. I would not be too surprised if there are close ties between the decision makers at the CRTC and the top brass at the different Telecoms.

Any how, I discovered there is a very active petition/ movement which is fast gaining momentum to pressure Ottawa to REVERSE the CRTC's ruling and prevent telcos from milking us dry! As it currently stands, Americans get far more service and internet for the same amount of money we're currently paying. Does that sound fair to you? No.

*If you don't want have to pay MORE for the same amount of internet you're getting now, please get involved, at the very least, please sign this petition.*

http://openmedia.ca/meter


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

they're gonna reverse the ruling!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

*NOT YET.*

From what I've heard, the government has said the CRTC needs to reconsider or the government will intervene. This is NOT a reversal, YET. Also, this is primarily to reverse the ruling on billing CORPORATE Clients, *NOT* retail customers (households/ individuals). The ball is currently in the CRTC's court and as Canadians, it's OUR duty to keep up the pressure.

From openmedia.ca:

What we do know:
*1. From what the Globe reports, major telecom companies (Bell, Shaw, Rogers, Videotron), will still be allowed to impose UBB on their retail customers.*
2. Big Telecom will now face more competition from indie ISPs who will, to some degree, be able to decide on their own pricing.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I saw a report once that Canadian pay the most for all telecoms then any other devoped nation in the world.


----------

